# ESTE THREAD ES PARA PONER FOTOS NUESTRAS GLORIOSAS FUERZAS ARMADAS PERUANAS.....



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Justo cuando ya no hay guerras recién se ponen las pilas para equiparse bien


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

*F.A.P FUERZA AEREA DEL PERÚ*









MIRAGE 5 DP








MIRAGE 2000 D








MIRAGE 2OOO D








MIRAGE 5 P








MIRAGE 5 P..








MIAGE 5 P








MIG 29 S.








MIG 29 UB








MIG 29 UB...


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

*F.A.P FUERZA AEREA DEL PERÚ*

MIRAGE 2,000 P


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

yo antes era asi jajaja me encantaban las armas....luego aprendi algo importante....PARA QUE MIERDA NOS SIRVEN....eso no es un orgullo...al contrario....me parece que es algo que deberia avergonzar a todos los peruanos....siglo XXI y aun armandonos? contra quien?? para que????


----------



## VIRUS (Dec 29, 2004)

jejejeje tienen mejor armamento que mexico...es mas nosotros creo que no tenemos Submarinos!!!


A mi si me gusta eso de las armas..pero pues ni modo mexico destina muy poco de su PIB en armas.....

lo bueno que vivo en la frontera USA ... y aqui a 25 minutos cruzando la frontera esta una base militar de USA...y cada año hay exhibiciones militares con tanques, paracaidistas, aviones de combate y todo eso..... muchos mexicanos asistimos para ver lo ultimo o casi lo ultimo en tecnologia militar...

lo curioso es que es otro pais .... y claro nos emocionamos de ver todo ese armamento....ahi te puedes subir a los hercules y tomarte fotos....

Recuerdo una vez que me subi a un tanque y te explicaban como funcionaba, tambien recuerdo haberme subido a un Helicoptero Apache...jejejejejeje... 

Armamento que no ves en mexico...o al menos en mexico no hay exhibiciones....

Total...quien nos va a invadir?


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Armandonos??? quién dice que nos estamos armando???
si no hay plata para eso.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> yo antes era asi jajaja me encantaban las armas....luego aprendi algo importante....PARA QUE MIERDA NOS SIRVEN....eso no es un orgullo...al contrario....me parece que es algo que deberia avergonzar a todos los peruanos....siglo XXI y aun armandonos? contra quien?? para que????





No coincido cuando dices: para que nos sirven y deberia avergonzarnos
a todos los peruanos, acaso piensas que deberiamos desarmarnos unilateral-
mente y sonar inocentes que nunca tendra lugar un conflicto...,y sobre que deberia avergonzarnos discrepo totalmente, nuestros soldados,comandos,etc
se entrenan para que en cualquier eventualidad sacar pecho para defendernos
y eso es un motivo que los llena honor y orgullo.!!!

Acaso si alguien agrede a alguien de tu familia, enamorada, etc ..te quedarias
acaso esperando que venga la policia para defenderla..? Pienzo que NO!!
saldrias de inmediato a defender lo tuyo y no esperarias que venga el cura
para que le diga al agresor que todos los vecinos lo van a tener a raya.

El solo hecho de defender a los que confian en nosotros es motivo que llena de honor y orgullo..y eso es lo que harian nuestras fuerzas armadas de 
presentarce el caso.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Mostrar nuestras capacidades se entiende por poder de disuacion.!

FUERZAS ARMADAS PARA NUESTRA DEFENSA Y NO PARA ATACAR.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> yo antes era asi jajaja me encantaban las armas....luego aprendi algo importante....PARA QUE MIERDA NOS SIRVEN....eso no es un orgullo...al contrario....me parece que es algo que deberia avergonzar a todos los peruanos....siglo XXI y aun armandonos? contra quien?? para que????


Bratzo, el día que todos los países se declaren tan pacíficos como se quisiera y juren solemnemente que nunca más van a recurrir a las armas, bueno, pues, será el momento para que nosotros hagamos lo mismo. Hacerlo unilateralmente sería tonto. 
Cuando preguntas para qué m... nos sirven las armas, te recuerdo que en los 80 Ecuador invadió la Cordillera del Cóndor. En 1995 volvió a hacer lo mismo. Si el Perú hubiera seguido tu consejo de estar desarmado, nos hubiera ocurrido lo mismo que en 1879, cuando nos sacaron la mismísima.
Tus frases suenan bien, pero por ahora son inaplicables.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Si uno nunca sabe lo que el futuro depara, Claro los problemas con Chile son cosas del pasado, lo mismo con Ecuador, aunque con la inestabilidad politica de este ultimo, quien sabe sube algun loco al poder y manda al tacho los ultimos tratados firmados y comienza todo de nuevo.
Es indispensable tener unas fuerzas armadas bien preparadas para cualquier eventualidad.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si es verdad con Chile las cosas se han calmado, Ecuador también pero ahora no se sabe realmente, ese país esta muy inestable ahora. De todos modos está bien que renueven las fuerzas armadas.


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

buena!!!!!!!!!!

y cuando legan las nuevas fragatas lupo


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

OE QUEEEE???????????????

CON ECUADOR NUNCA HUBO PROBLEMAS
SINO Q LOS MONITOS SOÑADORES CREIAN Q PODIAN RECUPERAR SU AMAZONIA... 

O ACASO CREEN Q ECUADOR NOS IBA A GANAR :eek2: JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!!!

NO SE PASEN PE 

UUAAUUAAUUAAUUUAA!!!!!!!!! :bash: :bash: 

LA VAINA SIEMPRE FUE CON CHILE YA Q ELLOS TUVIERON LA INSOLENCIA DE GANARNOS UNA GUERRA Y BAJARNOS DE LA NUBE DE IMBATIBILIDAD EN LA Q NOS ENCONTRABAMOS

CLARO SI ANTES DE 1879 LA ARISTOCRACIA LIMEÑA CONSIDERABA A CHILE COMO UN GRUPO DE PROVINCIANOS REBELDES Q TUVIERON LA OSADIA DE FUNDAR UN PAIS EN UNA DE LAS ZONAS MAS POBRES EN RECURSOS DE SUDAMERICA

YO NO TENGO NADA CONTRA CHILE...
PORQ EN ESTOS TEMAS NO HAY NI BUENOS NI MALOS CADA UNO VELA POR SUS INTERESES NACIONALES Y PUNTO.

Y SI SE ESTA REPOTENCIANDO LAS FUERZAS ARMADAS PUES Q BACAN

MUY BIEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CHAUFA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

LA TUMBA DE ABELARDO QUIÑONES











BASE DE LAS PALMAS


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

Flavio said:


> OE QUEEEE???????????????
> 
> CON ECUADOR NUNCA HUBO PROBLEMAS
> SINO Q LOS *MONITOS SOÑADORES* CREIAN Q PODIAN RECUPERAR SU AMAZONIA...


hno:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Flavio said:


> OE QUEEEE???????????????
> 
> CON ECUADOR NUNCA HUBO PROBLEMAS
> SINO Q LOS MONITOS SOÑADORES CREIAN Q PODIAN RECUPERAR SU AMAZONIA...


Que cosa, pero que amazonia querian recuperar si nunca fue de ellos, habrase visto...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

VIRUS said:


> jejejeje tienen mejor armamento que mexico...es mas nosotros creo que no tenemos Submarinos!!!
> 
> jeje...
> 
> ...


Claro para qué, si EEUU ya les comio la mitad de su territorio...


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

CHAVIN DE HUANTAR GLORIOSO








DIRANDRO








MIG 29








SUKHOI 25


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

...Take todo se ve ALUCINANTE Y CHEVERE , pero cuanto de ese sistema esta 100% operativo, alguien ke es hincha de esas vainas sabe?, porke hasta donde se los polticos hacen bochinche ke nuestro material belico es floro osea ta medio monse. En todo caso deberiamos repotencializar y no usar nuestras armas como medio de injusticia sino pa mantener tanto la paz interna como externa.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

No quiero ser agua fiesta pero los aviones no se caen de vez en cuando por su estado PESIMO? No me acuerdo donde lei, pero puedo buscar, informacion acerca de esto. Eso si, los aviones se ven bonitos.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

si bueno ganaron...la agresion es el futuro del planeta


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Fragata misilera Carbajal, Tipo Lupo. Tenemos otras tres iguales. Este año llegan dos más y el próximo otras dos.









Submarino Antofagasta Tipo 209. Tenemos otros cinco iguales.









Corbeta misilera Herrera. Tenemos otras cinco iguales.









Fragata misilera Mariátegui, Tipo Lupo. Construida en el SIMA-Callao.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)




----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)




----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Hoy en dia no hay enemigo chico, y hay que prepararnos, uno nunca sabe lo que puede pasar, yo se que tarde o temprano los ecuatorianos vuelta querran ocupar nuestra amazonia, ya que a los niños se les inculca esa idea, que podemos hacer...Cuando esos niños sean adultos volveran a joder...


----------



## VIRUS (Dec 29, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Claro para qué, si EEUU ya les comio la mitad de su territorio...



Si los estados de California, Arizona, Nuevo Mexico, Nevada, Colorado, Utha,y Texas....no se si me falto alguno... como dos millones de kilometros cuadrados...

Y aparte tambien hubo un tiempo que querian la Peninsula de Baja California.....a los gringos siempre les ha interesado la peninsula.....y la de Baja California...

Pero ahora ... es mexico el que se esta apoderando de su territorio..jejejee ahi vamos !!!! Claro a los gringos no les gusta esa idea...


y claro es solo un juego ... Tengo amigos gringos y muchos de ellos se pasean por mexico o viven aqui..asi es que ahora para que hacer una guerra cuando mejor trabajas con tus vecinos ...no hay de otra...


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

...Gente no hablemos huevadas del Ecuador, nos consta ke les ensenan en las escualas cosas distorsionadas?, ke nos tienen odio? y ke cada vez ke esta inestables kieren hacer guerrita?...Y asi despues criticamos a los chilenos ke asumen cosas erradas , el pueblo de ecuador esta en paz no hablemos de conflictos futuros con ellos.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Deberiamos hablar de una futura union...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Es verdad, Perú y Ecuador hace tiempo dejaron los conflictos a un lado.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Hay una carreterra propuesta que seria Piura-Guayaquil. Esto siendo parte del plan binacional. 

De una noticia del 2003 para que vean que bien nos llevamos. 


ANUNCIA INICIO DEL EJE VIAL PIURA-GUAYAQUIL 

Luego de informar que ambos Mandatarios han decidido iniciar las obras de la integración vial a través de los diferentes ejes que integran Perú, Ecuador y Brasil, el jefe del Estado puntualizó que el próximo año empezarán las obras del eje Piura-Guayaquil con el inicio de la construcción del Puente Aguaytía-Aguas Verdes. Refirió que para ello se cuenta con 44 millones de euros provenientes de la Unión Europea. 

Así mismo remarcó que también serán parte de la integración los vuelos transfronterizos que se podrá realizar entre Ecuador y Perú, sin necesidad de visas, en las rutas Loja y Machala, en Ecuador, y Tumbes, Piura, Cajamarca y Jaén, en Perú.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

O y para no desviar tanto...una foto del BAP Mollendo en aguas chilenas. Le esta rindiendo honores a la Boya Esmeralda.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si como lo dije antes, me gustaria que peru y ecuador formen un solo pais junto con bolivia, pero mientras no ocurra eso no hay que confiarnos tanto...


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

VERÁZ QUE TARDE O TEMPRANO ESO PASARÁ LOS 3 PAISES TIENEN MUCHAS MÁS IGUALDADES QUE DIFERENCIAS NORTE,CENTRO Y SUR OTRA VEZ JUNTOS.....


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

Chalaco said:


> O y para no desviar tanto...una foto del BAP Mollendo en aguas chilenas. Le esta rindiendo honores a la Boya Esmeralda.


Alguno de ustedes, alguna vez le ha rendido honores a una boya?


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

suena tonto pero eso decia la foto! lo saque de una noticia chilena...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

que es boya en jerga chilena, lo msimo que boyo en jerga peruana?????


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

http://www.armada.cl/p4_armada/site/artic/20050114/pags/20050114162016.html armada chile...ves?


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Supongo que tus compatriotas indican con esa boya el lugar donde fue hundida la Esmeralda, mi estimado Poroto. Así que no tendría nada de raro que los marinos peruanos hayan puesto una ofrenda o algo así. Supongo también que por allí debió estar un barco chileno haciendo lo mismo, teniendo en cuenta que eso queda dentro del mar territorial de ustedes.


----------

